# Amazing buildings/cars/trailers dioramas.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat stuff here and lots of good ideas:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604247242338/show/with/2346008881/


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Link doesn't work as of Jan 30, 1:00 am


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The link works if you copy and paste it. MLS error! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604247242338/show/with/2346008881/ 

-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe this will work - 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/247967...346008881/


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it does. Jerry's link is the slideshow view. 
Amazing stuff. I have looked through some of it before. 

-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I find his lack of trains disturbing


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 30 Jan 2010 12:33 PM 
I find his lack of trains disturbing 

Ha ! My reaction exactly. Where are the trains ?  (Stunning work, though !)


----------

